# Diamond's Cancelling Club Collection



## Andrsn32 (May 26, 2021)

am I the last to know D canceled the club and any benefits associated with it?


----------



## csalter2 (May 27, 2021)

Andrsn32 said:


> am I the last to know D canceled the club and any benefits associated with it?



Did you receive some correspondence about this? Why do believe this?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 27, 2021)

That would be interesting, since I have a Diamond contract that specifically allows me to place one of my properties into Club Collection, and that provision was a material inducement.  So if DRI were to cancel, they would likely be in breach of contract.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (May 27, 2021)

Andrsn32 said:


> am I the last to know D canceled the club and any benefits associated with it?



What?!?!? Do you have anything to support that statement?? Haven't heard anything about this.


----------



## Andrsn32 (May 27, 2021)

Fried_shrimp said:


> What?!?!? Do you have anything to support that statement?? Haven't heard anything about this.


Proof,  we went to a presentation  5/25/21,  where there was a lot of things said,  nothing in writing.  Club Connection [CC] allowed you to register another timeshare [TS] property [for a charge]  and gave you status points in our case a 2 bedroom @ 8500 pts which when applied to our points gave point above Platinum status.  during this confrontational meeting.  They, Diamond, [D] said they could end CC at anytime:  without notice, without reason it was in our contract.  Then they told us we were notified by email 3 times by email and we were now gold.  We don't remember any emails and have not found it in our contract yet.  Proof I was there;  I will let the forums know what we fine.


----------



## Andrsn32 (May 27, 2021)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> That would be interesting, since I have a Diamond contract that specifically allows me to place one of my properties into Club Collection, and that provision was a material inducement.  So if DRI were to cancel, they would likely be in breach of contract.


RIGHT,  I agree, that was an incentive to buy, and of course the salesman said it was irrevocable as long as we kept the property in the registered.  Where in your contract do you find that statement?  Do they tell you they can cancel CC at any time?


----------



## Andrsn32 (May 27, 2021)

csalter2 said:


> Did you receive some correspondence about this? Why do believe this?


We can't find any correspondence or contractual language that supports what DRI said BUT we are still looking.


----------



## dayooper (May 27, 2021)

Andrsn32 said:


> *Proof,  we went to a presentation  5/25/21,  where there was a lot of things said,  nothing in writing.*



Sounds like they were trying to get you to buy something. "Hey, you need to buy more to keep your perks. Otherwise, you lose them." With all of the uncertainty with the DRI/HGVC merger, the sales are probably way down. They need a way to pump up the sales.

Old adage, How do you know a timeshare salesman is lying? Their lips are moving. It's the main reason why I don't take up their offer. You are obviously angry and I don't want any of my vacation ruined by that stuff.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 27, 2021)

When you log on does it say you are platinum or gold?


----------



## pedro47 (May 27, 2021)

Ask the Diamond help desk to send you that correspondence ?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 27, 2021)

One time we made small purchase of additional points to reach gold status.  To reach gold status, we got an added 5000 points to for bringing our Winners Circle timeshare into Club Select.  

In subsequent presentations, we were told that was only good for five years, and that after five years we needed to buy those points to retain gold status.  I countered that wasn't what was conveyed to us at the time, but the sales person insisted that was the case and if we reviewed our paperwork we would find that a 5-year termination on that provision.  

After getting home I checked our paperwork and there isn't any such limitation.  And if they should try to tell me that it applies anyway, I will remind them that there is a piece of paper in the contract that says that the written contract describes the entire agreement and anything that was said during a sales presentation doesn't apply if it wasn't written into the contract.


----------



## Andrsn32 (May 27, 2021)

tschwa2 said:


> When you log on does it say you are platinum or gold?



When you log on does it say you are platinum or gold?Still says  Platinum but Diamond takes a long time to:  change its records,  make refunds,  respond to requests,  or do what they promise Except when it benefits them like new ownership contracts.  We will wait and see what else your users have to say and have a complete / comprehensive after we consult with others.


----------



## Andrsn32 (May 27, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> Ask the Diamond help to send you that correspondence ?


We will,  Diamond takes a long time to:  change its records,  make refunds,  respond to requests,  or do what they promise Except when it benefits them like new ownership contracts.  We will wait and see what else your users have to say and have a complete / comprehensive after we consult with others.


----------



## cindyc (May 27, 2021)

I agree it was a sales pitch.  We have Platinum Status through Club Combinations and a recent salesman told us we weren't "True Platinum" but actually Gold.  It was a sales pitch.  My reply to him was, "Wow, that is terrible. I guess we have now learned that nothing a salesperson says can be believed then.  We better not buy anything else."   He stormed out saying "I am not going to waste my time with you."  We walked out 15 minutes later and with a $250 Mastercard.  It was worth it!

Now, that said, who know what will ultimately happen when the merger with HGVC is completed?  I don't know, but I worry that I might end up with an illegal "double dip" since I noted my HGVC purchase as a Club Combo.  Not worried about it, I will just have to wait and see.  In the meantime we have some really great trips planned.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (May 27, 2021)

Andrsn32 said:


> Proof,  we went to a presentation  5/25/21,  where there was a lot of things said,  nothing in writing.  Club Connection [CC] allowed you to register another timeshare [TS] property [for a charge]  and gave you status points in our case a 2 bedroom @ 8500 pts which when applied to our points gave point above Platinum status.  during this confrontational meeting.  They, Diamond, [D] said they could end CC at anytime:  without notice, without reason it was in our contract.  Then they told us we were notified by email 3 times by email and we were now gold.  We don't remember any emails and have not found it in our contract yet.  Proof I was there;  I will let the forums know what we fine.



Club Connection is not the same as The Club. Yes, Club Connection (aka Club Combo) can be ended at any time. In your OP you stated The Club could be cancelled at any time.


----------



## Andrsn32 (May 28, 2021)

Fried_shrimp said:


> Club Connection is not the same as The Club. Yes, Club Connection (aka Club Combo) can be ended at any time. In your OP you stated The Club could be cancelled at any time.


My apologies, I didn't mean to be causing confusion.  This is all about our Club Connection / Club Combo [CC] being cancelled.  What is "OP" [Owner Papers / Owners Policy] do you remember where in your OP this is located?  It appears "T_R_Oglodyte"  5/27-08:20 has a different understanding.  I traveling so looking at my contract will have to wait until mid June.  It interesting in the second Phase of CC,  actually depositing your CC week(s) in D the form reads "
*I authorize THE Club® at Diamond Resorts to verify my accommodation/week information" *
this only adds to the confusion. this is what D chat says about The Club: "The club is your general membership with diamond resorts where you have access to book properties outside of your collection and other things like luxury homes and hotels"


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 28, 2021)

cindyc said:


> We have Platinum Status through Club Combinations and a recent salesman told us we weren't "True Platinum" but actually Gold.


Very similar to what we've been told.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (May 28, 2021)

Andrsn32 said:


> My apologies, I didn't mean to be causing confusion.  This is all about our Club Connection / Club Combo [CC] being cancelled.  What is "OP" [Owner Papers / Owners Policy] do you remember where in your OP this is located?  It appears "T_R_Oglodyte"  5/27-08:20 has a different understanding.  I traveling so looking at my contract will have to wait until mid June.  It interesting in the second Phase of CC,  actually depositing your CC week(s) in D the form reads "
> *I authorize THE Club® at Diamond Resorts to verify my accommodation/week information" *
> this only adds to the confusion. this is what D chat says about The Club: "The club is your general membership with diamond resorts where you have access to book properties outside of your collection and other things like luxury homes and hotels"



Okay. OP = Original Poster. That was you. You stated Diamond canceled "The Club and all associated benefits" which is a far cry from canceling Club Combo. That is what created the confusion as Club Combo is a far cry from The Club.


----------



## Chika (Jun 2, 2021)

I had the same experience in Sedona after receiving "platinum" in Hawaii.  Furious, mislead and learned about Ghost Points.  Always the hook


----------



## Chika (Jun 2, 2021)

Was a member of the California Collection until the best resorts were traded into the Hawaii Collection.  Was in Hawaii in Feb and consolidated US, California and some Hawaii to the Hawaii Collection.  Again?


----------



## Chika (Jun 2, 2021)

Looking to trade, sell or move away from Diamond.  Suggestions?  I checked out the transitions option but need any cautions you can add


----------



## Chika (Jun 2, 2021)

Just returned from Loreto.  It's my favorite place this side of heaven, but Loreto has to beckon you or go to Cabo


----------



## Chika (Jun 2, 2021)

Anyone have any advice on the Yucatan, Merida, driving from Cancun?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 2, 2021)

Andrsn32 said:


> My apologies, I didn't mean to be causing confusion.  This is all about our Club Connection / Club Combo [CC] being cancelled.  What is "OP" [Owner Papers / Owners Policy] do you remember where in your OP this is located?  It appears "T_R_Oglodyte"  5/27-08:20 has a different understanding.  I traveling so looking at my contract will have to wait until mid June.  It interesting in the second Phase of CC,  actually depositing your CC week(s) in D the form reads "
> *I authorize THE Club® at Diamond Resorts to verify my accommodation/week information" *
> this only adds to the confusion. this is what D chat says about The Club: "The club is your general membership with diamond resorts where you have access to book properties outside of your collection and other things like luxury homes and hotels"


Ok - this is what you bolded language is about.

When you deposit a resort week in Club Connections, that's not a Diamond resort, so before they can accept the week they need to contact the resort to verify that you do, in fact, own the week or have a reservation for your deposit. It's the same that an exchange company does when they receive a deposit.

All the bold language does is authorize Diamond to confirm details of a deposit that is made using Club Collection/Combinations.  There's nothing nefarious or underhanded going on.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Jun 2, 2021)

Chika said:


> Looking to trade, sell or move away from Diamond.  Suggestions?  I checked out the transitions option but need any cautions you can add



Trade or sell?!?!?               

Transitions is only available if you have all of your points paid off.


----------



## nuwermj (Jun 2, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## Chika (Jun 6, 2021)

Fried_shrimp said:


> Trade or sell?!?!?
> 
> Transitions is only available if you have all of your points paid off.


like your laughter....all points 50,000 are paid off


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Jun 7, 2021)

Chika said:


> like your laughter....all points 50,000 are paid off



Since all of your points are paid in full, you can utilize Transitions. On the Diamond website there is a tab you can click on to start the process if you want.


----------

